# PLTrend  /  B&R PVI / Messdatenerfassung, Diagnose



## bits'bytes (13 April 2010)

Hallo 

wem PVI von B&R etwas sagt der sollte vielleicht mal einen Blick auf folgendes Tool werfen ....

http://www.pltrend.at/typo33

PLTrend  **  60 TAGE Testversion zum download  **


----------



## bits'bytes (17 Juli 2010)

bits'bytes schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wem PVI von B&R etwas sagt der sollte vielleicht mal einen Blick auf folgendes Tool werfen ....
> 
> ...



*PLTrend - Das Istwertaufzeichnungs-Tool für PVI (B&R Steuerungen)*



Neue Version zum Download bereit
Deutsche Dokumentation überarbeitet
Neues Video im Bereich Forum...

*** VOLLVERSION jetzt 60 Tage testen **

--> http://www.pltrend.at/typo33*


----------



## bits'bytes (16 Juli 2011)

*Neue Version PLTrend*

Hallo,

wollte die Aufmerksamkeit wieder mal auf *PLTrend* lenken. Habe soeben eine neue Version veröffentlicht.

Wie immer auch gerne 60 Tage als Vollversion testen.


:s10:

Nähere Info zur Messdaten Software in Verbindung mit PVI (B&R) auf der Homepage (Signatur unten).

Schönes WE
bg
bb


----------

